# Cro Cop out of Pride Finals



## smash (Jun 22, 2006)

> Cro Cop is angry.But not with Wanderlei Silva but with DSE.DSE has refused to pay Mirko what he wants so he won't participate in the GP."We couldn't make a deal so on monday i'm leaving to Pula on well deserved vacation.I don't care how others solve this problems,but i won't give up my principles, and they say i'm to exspensive to them.I just want to be paid for the risk I take.
> I'm very sorry for my fans,but also for all MMA fans who expected a great show."
> Unofficialy we found out that DSE refused Mirko's request that if he gets to the finals he gets paid for the second fight.If Mirko defeats Silva in semis and fights in the finals (Nog/Barnet) it's logical that he requested to get paid for that fight including the prize money if he wins the GP.
> If Mirko doesn't travel to Tokio he probably won't fight in Pride anymore, but he has a great offer from a new american organization (WFA).


Sucks. 
Hopefully we'll see Tim Sylvia get sent over now.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

He's not officially out yet. It may still be speculation, and Pride hasn't officially yet themselves said they wouldn't fulfill what CC wants. But then if it's true it does suck. I think Pride is going to be in big trouble the next few years unless they can get themselves back on TV, which is highly unlikely. Time for K1 to start stealing all the talent and establish themself as the next Pride.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

samurice said:


> He's not officially out yet. It may still be speculation, and Pride hasn't officially yet themselves said they wouldn't fulfill what CC wants. But then if it's true it does suck. I think Pride is going to be in big trouble the next few years unless they can get themselves back on TV, which is highly unlikely. Time for K1 to start stealing all the talent and establish themself as the next Pride.


Wow! If he ends up not fighting, does the guy he beat last take his place?


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Wow! If he ends up not fighting, does the guy he beat last take his place?


No. The opponent will just be someone Pride thinks will be a good fill-in.

And now the news is officially on Sherdog, though again CC is not officially out yet.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Wonder if UFC will buy him out.


interesting.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Actually they had a uhhh...what the hell is it called? Wasn't there a fight on Total Elimination Absolute that was to determine who would fight if someone dropped out? Roman Zentsov and Gilbert Yvel and Roman won, so maybe he will take CroCop's place if CroCop should decide to drop out? Maybe wrong but I think I'm right.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow if this is true wandy might win this thing..i dont think he can beat nog, but if barnett wins i think wandy can take him, im not sayin he will but he might..o man i hope wandy wins, so we can see him fight fedor..wow that would be just as big as chuck wandy!


----------



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

*Mirko complaining & possibly quitting Pride*

leaving PRIDE to go to the World fighting Alliance along w/ Bas and Quinton Jackson.
here is the article: it is from sherdog.com, do you think Mirko is being a big baby or do think he has a valid point? you dont hear Barnett, Silva, or Nogueira complaining right??? ALSO, what do you think about him possibly going to WFA? good or bad???

dispute over money has apparently caused heavyweight Mirko Filipovic (Pictures) to remove himself from September 10's PRIDE Open-Weight Grand Prix semifinal versus Wanderlei Silva (Pictures) and thus the highly anticipated Final Four, Croatian newspaper Vecernji list reported Saturday. 

Filipovic's main point of contention appears to be the $150,000 purse that goes to the victor of the tournament — which the Croat said is insufficient considering he will have to win two bouts in one night to become Grand Prix champion. 

The explosive striker, best known for a missile-like left high kick, said that he will close down training camp on Monday and leave for vacation. 

When asked for reaction, a representative for Dream Stage Entertainment, the parent company of the PRIDE Fighting Championship, told Sherdog.com that they are in contact with the Croatian star. However DSE declined to offer any comment beyond that. 

Vecernji list also reported that "Cro Cop" has fielded a substantial offer from the World Fighting Alliance, an American promotion that held a pay-per-view card on July 22 in Los Angeles.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm freakin pissed. I was looking forward for Crocop to fight Silva in a rematch and someone win this time and then a Nogueira and Crocop rematch in the finals. And also Crocop fighting Fedor in a rematch. This blows. Now its obvious that Nogueira will win. Is Crocop leaving PRIDE for good? I heard K-1 offers a lot of money/a fight.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope he goes to the UFC, i love watching him, Jackson and Bas fight.

i agree though, seeing how for 1 fight even loosing main events are getting about 140k and around 300 almost for winning fighting 2 fights would suck for just a chance at that.

I don't blame Cro Cop, he deserves a better deal then that at the level he's at.

But at the same time i dont think the WFA will get him more then that either.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> I hope he goes to the UFC, i love watching him, Jackson and Bas fight.
> 
> i agree though, seeing how for 1 fight even loosing main events are getting about 140k and around 300 almost for winning fighting 2 fights would suck for just a chance at that.
> 
> ...


Dana should defenitely chime in there.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*UFC paid Royce Gracie $400,000 dollars to fight Hughes. Pride should be able to pay CroCop at least that much if not more. 2 fights in one night, you should get more money.*


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *UFC paid Royce Gracie $400,000 dollars to fight Hughes. Pride should be able to pay CroCop at least that much if not more. 2 fights in one night, you should get more money.*



Damn, $400,000 to lose is not a bad deal.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *UFC paid Royce Gracie $400,000 dollars to fight Hughes. Pride should be able to pay CroCop at least that much if not more. 2 fights in one night, you should get more money.*


There's a difference though, that was a one-time deal. No way could Royce get a three fight deal for 400k per fight (in the UFC).


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

No way Crocop is coming to UFC. If he leaves PRIDE he is either going to another Japanese MMA organization like K-1 or maybe even Pancrease. Definitely not UFC though. I can just tell.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Rush said:


> No way Crocop is not coming to UFC. If he leaves PRIDE he is either going to another Japanese MMA organization like K-1 or maybe even Pancrease. Definitely not UFC though. I can just tell.


You mean No way Crocop is coming.... Right?


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> You mean No way Crocop is coming.... Right?


Yes I do. It's called errors, typos, whatever you call them. But Crocop won't come to UFC.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Rush said:


> Yes I do. It's called errors, typos, whatever you call them. But Crocop won't come to UFC.



Yes, TYPO's would be the word. I figured as much, just didnt want anyone getting confused. :thumbsup:


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

I don't see how he will get payed more unless he goes to the UFC. He should just stay with with PRIDE or go to UFC if he's about the money. if Pride is some how pushing him around then maybe he should leave on priniciple but don't know th whole story. 
BTW I really really like Cro Cop


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Pf Pancrase couldn't pay him nearly that much for a fight, and K-1 he already does, and its more kick boxing then anything. Sometimes they have the Judo stuff and other MMA factors and matches. But for the most part its Kickboxing. 
And guess what, UFC pays more. And by the sounds of it, that really matters.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

samurice said:


> No. The opponent will just be someone Pride thinks will be a good fill-in.
> 
> And now the news is officially on Sherdog, though again CC is not officially out yet.


 wait.. does that mean the news was announced here before it was announced on Sherdog????????????????


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope he goes ufc, I would buy a plane ticket+ufc ticket just to watch him!


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

*Crocop Will Fight In Gp*

Preventing an Absolute Disaster

After two exciting events, this year’s Pride Absolute Grand Prix has produced two stellar final four match-ups. Brazilian Top Team’s Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira will meet former UFC heavyweight champion Josh Barnett while the current Pride middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva will face Mirko “CroCop” Filipovic. Anticipation for Pride Final Conflict Absolute is high as the match-ups are an MMA fan’s dream. 

Dream Stage Entertainment, the parent company of Pride Fighting Championships, is looking to rebound from recent setbacks with a successful show. The most intriguing match-up of the event is arguably the rematch between Wanderlei Silva and Mirko “CroCop” Filipovic. The two fighters met at Pride 20 and fought to a draw under special rules. The majority of the MMA community agreed that Silva would have won a decision had they fought under normal rules.

Recently, Mirko told two Croatian newspapers, Jutarji List and Vecernji List, that he would not be participating in the last part of the Absolute Grand Prix. Apparently, Mirko’s decision to not participate stemmed from a dispute regarding his pay. According to the newspapers, Mirko stated that “We couldn’t make a deal. They said I’m too expensive for them but I just want to be paid for the risk. I’m very sorry for my fans but I won’t give up on my principles.”

But now the crisis is over and the Croatian star was able to come to an agreement with Pride DSE and is fighting in the Open Weight GP in September according to Vecernji List. If DSE was unable to secure Mirko’s participation in the final four, a potentially historic event could have taken a disastrous turn for the worse. In addition, the newspaper reported that “CroCop” received a substantial offer to fight for the recently resurrected World Fighting Alliance. Mirko is one of Pride’s main stars and his absence would have been a huge loss to the organization. Pride DSE felt that it was in their best interest to come to a compromise with the former K-1 kick boxer and now the fans will be able to see Cro Cop in the conclusion of the highly anticipated tournament.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Spitfire, UFC doesn't pay more money to fighters than K-1 you fool. K-1 pays fighters about 400,000 a fight or more. UFC's highest pay to a fighter is Royce Gracie for UFC 60 which was 350,000. Every other fighter in the UFC is payed way less about maybe 100,000.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Really i wouldn think so, but if you can send me single Fight Prizes id like to it.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, if CroCop is 100% out, that hurts the organization as a whole.  

If he signed a contract, he should honor it.


----------

